# CX hängt sich manchmal auf bei "Route hinzufügen"



## karlheinzsps (12 Dezember 2008)

Ein Arbeitskollege berichtete mir von folgendem Problem:

- Es soll per Laptop auf die Steuerung auf dem CX 1020 zugegriffen werden
- Bei Betätigung der Schaltfläche "Broadcast search" im "Add Route Dialog" Fenster wird der CX gefunden.
- Wählt man die entsprechende Steuerung aus und clickt auf "Route hinzufügen", so hängt sich Twincat auf dem zugehörigen CX in manchen
Fällen auf. Es ist dann kein Zugriff auf die Steuerung mehr möglich.
Erst nach einem Neustart des CX.


Jedoch ist der entsprechende CX weiterhin über Cerhost erreichbar.

[FONT=&quot]Woran könnte dies liegen, dass sich twincat aufhängt?
Seitens Beckhoff bekam ich leider keine Hilfe.

[/FONT]


----------



## MarkusP (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich kenne das Problem auch, aber nur bei den ganz neuen CX und Windows CE6.0.

Ist das bei Dir auch so ?

Schönes WE

Markus.


----------



## Bührer (24 Dezember 2008)

Arbeitest du mit einem Laptop mit wireless Ethernet anschluss?

Dann schalte das Wireless aus. wärend du die route einfügst.


----------



## MarkusP (25 Dezember 2008)

Bührer schrieb:


> Arbeitest du mit einem Laptop mit wireless Ethernet anschluss?
> 
> Dann schalte das Wireless aus. wärend du die route einfügst.


 
Nein, ich arbeite nicht mit aktiviertem Wireless, uns hatte das Problem auch bisher noch nie. Hängt vielleicht mit dem neuem CE6.0 Image zusammen. Habe bereits beim Support urigiert, aber noch nichts gehört.

Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Ludewig (25 Dezember 2008)

@ MP was wolltest Du uns sagen?

urigieren =* urgieren = *Österr. für "anmahnen, Druck machen" ???????
(In D nicht nur unüblich, sondern praktisch unbekannt!). Vgl. lat. urgere, frz. und engl. urgent.

Oder durch's Telefon angepisst?

Oder..


----------



## MarkusP (26 Dezember 2008)

...meinte natürlich urgieren.
Mann, bist Du pingelig (=kleinlich, empfindlich, engherzig, genau, pedantisch, sorgfältig, akkurat...), eben typisch für uns Techniker. 
Trägt übrigens nicht zur Lösung des Problems bei.

Trotzdem schöne Feiertage.


----------



## karlheinzsps (7 Januar 2009)

> aber nur bei den ganz neuen CX und Windows CE6.0.



Ich verwende noch CE 5.0




> Arbeitest du mit einem Laptop mit wireless Ethernet anschluss?
> 
> Dann schalte das Wireless aus. wärend du die route einfügst.



Danke, das werde ich mal probieren!


----------



## Chräshe (2 März 2010)

*Gut Ding will Weile...*

Hallo Allerseits,

 leider ist das Problem immer noch aktuell. Das Verhalten, dass ein CX nach dem "Broadcast search" gefunden, aber nicht zu aktivieren ist, hat mich begleitet, seit die Steuerungen einsetzte.
 Als Abhilfe schließe ich mein TwinCAT, trenne den CX für 5s vom Netz und geh einen Kaffee holen. Meistens funktioniert danach wieder alles einwandfrei. :s21:

 Wenn nicht, hilft ein Neustart vom CX und dem Notebook. Das ärgert dann richtig... :evil:

 Kennt von euch jemand die Ursache, oder weiß eine besser Lösung, wenn's mal wieder nicht geht?

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Bührer (3 März 2010)

Kann es sein, das der DHCP die IP Adresse ändert und so das System Probleme bekommt? Oder arbeitest du mit einer festen IP?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Chräshe (3 März 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

die feste IP ist inzwischen obligatorisch. Die Verbindung scheint bei dem Problem ja aufgebaut zu werden, nur ist der CX dann per „System Manager“ oder „PLC Control“ nicht mehr ansprechbar.  

Bei mir läuft in dem Fall die Maschine weiter, aber der Zugriff vom Programmiergerät ist nicht möglich...


karlheinzsps schrieb:


> Jedoch ist der entsprechende CX weiterhin  über Cerhost erreichbar.


 Das ist bei mir genauso. Und CERHOST greift ja über dieselbe Schnittstelle zu, oder etwas nicht? 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Bührer (3 März 2010)

Kann es sein, das der CX unter Volllast läuft?


----------



## Chräshe (3 März 2010)

Nö, nur 10-30% CPU-Auslastung...
 Es sei denn, die Auslastung ist in den ersten 5 Minuten viel höher, bis die CPU warm-gelaufen ist, aber das konnte ich nicht beobachten, weil ich nicht auf die Steuerung kam... ;-)


----------



## Bührer (3 März 2010)

Wann hast du das Letzte mal das Windows des CX heruntergefahren?

Ich hatte da auch mal ein Problem. Wenn die Verbindung stimmt musst du das Windows des CX runter fahren. Beim Herunterfahren wird die IP abgespeichert. (Frag mich bitte nicht was der Sinn dafür ist) Diese wird dann bei einem Neustart als erstes wieder versucht (Dabei kann es zum Absturz des Ethernet Ports kommen, wenn es nicht übereinstimmt). Wechselt man nun von einer Laptop-SPS Verbindung zu einer Laptop-DHCP-SPS Verbindung, gibt es das Probleme. 

Ich habe dieses Problem schon Beckhoff zukommen lassen. Aber die interessiert das nicht. Bin halt nur irgendein verblödeter Anwender.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Bührer (3 März 2010)

Hast du ein Display? Dann kannst du schauen ob der Port noch aktive ist. Unten links im Bildschirm sollte die Verbindung sichtbar sein. Wenn sie da ist. Klick auf das Symbol. Sind da richtige Werte drin. Da gibt es auch einen reset Knopf für den Port muss manchmal mehrmals gedrückt werden.

Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit einem 1GBit Ethernet Anschluss am CX. Da ist der Port auch abgestürzt. Durfte den CX erst nach dem Aufstarten ans Ethernet anhängen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Chräshe (3 März 2010)

Bührer schrieb:


> Wann hast  du das Letzte mal das Windows des CX heruntergefahren?


Die Kiste wird täglich neu gestartet.



> Ich habe dieses Problem schon Beckhoff zukommen lassen. Aber die interessiert das nicht. Bin halt nur irgendein verblödeter Anwender.


Immerhin ist der Spruch vom Support _„Das hatten wir noch nie...“_ dank dem Forum hier seltener geworden! *ROFL*



> Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit einem 1GBit Ethernet...


Bei mir tauchen die Verbindungsprobleme auf, wenn ich am 1GBit- Netz hänge, oder direkt mit dem Notebook verbunden bin – kein Unterschied. 
 
Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass ich nicht der einzige auf der Welt bin, der mit diesen Tücken kämpft...


----------



## Bührer (3 März 2010)

> Die Kiste wird  täglich neu gestartet.


Ja das schon aber wann hast du das letzte mal über den Start Knopf und Heruntergefahren das Windows her unterer gefahren? Ich einfach nur den Strom ausgeschaltet.
Das ist ein grosser unterschied. Beim Runderfahren des Windows werden Dinge gespeichert. 



> wenn ich am 1GBit-  Netz hänge, oder direkt mit dem Notebook verbunden bin


genau dieses Wechseln hat mir Probleme gemacht. 

Jedes Mal beim Wechsel muss gekämpft werden, das man eine Verbindung hin bekommt. Steht die Verbindung. Dann kann das Windows des CX runter gefahren werden (über den Start Knopf) Danach kann man ohne Probleme arbeiten, bis man wieder Wechselt.

Gruss
Bührer

PS: Aha auch schon viele Erfahrungen gemacht;-)


----------



## Chräshe (3 März 2010)

Bührer schrieb:


> Jedes Mal beim Wechsel muss gekämpft werden, das man eine Verbindung hin bekommt. Steht die Verbindung. Dann kann das Windows des CX runter gefahren werden (über den Start Knopf) Danach kann man ohne Probleme arbeiten, bis man wieder Wechselt.



 Ja, nach einem Wechsel vom Netzwerk zur Direktverbindung kommt es zumindest in den meisten Fällen zu Problemen. Und ja, der CX  mit seinem WinCE wird üblicherweise nicht herunter gefahren, sondern nur ausgeschaltet.  

 Nur ist das so, dass es auch im normalen Betrieb, nach einem Neustart zu den Verbindungsproblemen kommt!  
Wen man das Verhalten kennt und weiß, dass nachdem man sich einen Kaffee geholt hat, alles wieder OK ist, kann man damit leben. :s11: 
 Kritisch wird es, wenn man einem kritischen Chef das neue System vorstellen soll und bei der Vorführung nicht mehr auf die Steuerung kommt...


----------



## Bührer (3 März 2010)

Aber dann haben wir doch das gleiche Problem.



> Nur ist das so, dass es auch im  normalen Betrieb, nach einem Neustart zu den Verbindungsproblemen kommt!


Ja genau so lange bis du das Windows, während einer Korrekten Verbindung, heruntergefahren hast. Danach hast du das Problem nicht mehr. 
Beim Herunterfahren werden Einstellungen zum Ethernet gespeichert. Das ist das Problem. Sobald du einem mit dem Windows heruntergefahren hast, sind die richtigen Werte gespeichert und du hast bei einem Neustart keine Probleme mehr. Natürlich nur solange du nicht wider gewechselt hast.

Gruss
Thomas


----------

